# Topwater for Reds and Sea Trout



## Poor Poor Fisherman (Jan 27, 2017)

We generally fish Port St Joe and / or Steinhatchee maybe 3 or 4 times a year.  Unfortunately, I have never been very successful catching reds or sea trout with topwater lures.   We have however had a lot of success with Berkley Gulp soft lures.  But, I think that we would all agree that nothing is more exciting than a topwater bite!  So I know that I have been missing that great thrill!  

I was hoping that some of you with a lot more experience on those waters could clue me in on the best colors and perhaps preferred brands that have been most successful with.  

Thanks so much!


----------



## kingfish (Jan 27, 2017)

There are so many out there.  I use Mirrolure Top Dogs, and I hand paint them flat white.  Just my preference.  They work for me and I fish both Steinhatchee and Cedar Key. Skitterwalks in Bone color are very popular.  Mirrodines in silver/blue are also big producers.  There are a ton of new lures coming out.  Check out the Seahag news letters and you can get an idea of what some of the guides use.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jan 27, 2017)

Trout use a 5" blue and silver cotton cordell redfin.  Cast then let is rest for 20-30 seconds then work with slow retreives letting rest on top for a few seconds between retrieves.

Red fish use a black and gold red fin or bit-a-bait. Slow retrieve. Work oyster bars and grass lines.


----------



## stiles1682 (Jan 27, 2017)

My go to is a Super spook Jr in speckled trout color. They're hard to find for some reason but we tear up trout and reds on them. Also in Steinahatchee I use the pink and white mirrolure prop lure. Works really well. Was at Cape Canaveral this year and got Trout, Reds and Tarpon all on the Spook Jr in Speckled trout color. I buy them every time I see them. Yes I fish 30lb power pro but sometimes those big reds will take my bait with them. Of course the Tarpon do too!


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 28, 2017)

If you like fly fishing try an all black thumb sized froggy popper with yellow or red feathers (brackish water), yellow or chartruse (clear). Carry a lot of them, they'll take a beating.


----------



## Poor Poor Fisherman (Jan 28, 2017)

*Top water Lures for Reds and Trout*

Just wanted to thank each of you for weighing in on my question on topwater lures!  You have definitely given me some help.  I'm going to make the rounds next week to Bass Pro Shop, Dicks and Academy to see what I can find. These stores in the Atlanta area do not always have a great selection of saltwater gear so I may end up ordering what I need on line.


----------



## teethdoc (Jan 31, 2017)

I like the Mirrolure Skitter Walk.  pop it and let it sit.  THey can't stand to watch it sit there.  As soon as the next twitch starts, the trout will hammer it.


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 31, 2017)

Rapala skitter walk is tough to beat and the hooks are a little better quality than the others out there. It's more about location and time of year with top water than lure though.


----------



## teethdoc (Jan 31, 2017)

grouper throat said:


> Rapala skitter walk is tough to beat and the hooks are a little better quality than the others out there. It's more about location and time of year with top water than lure though.


Yes, Rapala, not mirrolure.


----------



## Fourfingers (Jan 31, 2017)

Love throwing a white one knocker. If fish are blowing up on it and not getting slow it down. Had good luck with tha plug. Caught most fish early.


----------

